# LED Headlights - impressed



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Last couple of mornings we've had some seriously thick fog, today was worse than yesterday. Have to say, really quite impressed with the LED headlights and the all-weather function (the button that essentially replaces the front fog lights)... They seemed to cut through the thick fog quite well and made for a much safer journey especially when on the motorway.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anybody know how the theory behind how this works?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have had them on the last two cars, they are fantastic.
The direction and intensity can be varied as well as reducing the heat and energy used.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've noticed this morning with fog that when I turn on all-weather lights, the intensity of the main beam decrease a bit...but I've also noticed that the main and full beam colour is more white than the all-weather lights that seem bright blue...maybe because are less used??


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

All weather lights??? how do you turn this on?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

on the left top corner of the lights selectors you have all-weather lights and on the left bottom corner the rear fog light


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

I used the Matrix lights for the first time yesterday and was both startled and impressed. It takes a bit of getting used to seeing the light field constantly changing in front of you as the lights adjust to oncoming cars etc.

The wierdest thing was their ability to apparently light up the road in FRONT of the car in front while at the same time not blinding the driver of that car.

I had to look at a few YouTube videos to understand fully what is going on. It's pretty cool.

Drivers in oncoming cars must wonder what the hell it is coming towards them with these strange lights - maybe an alien spacecraft? :mrgreen:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ahahah yes the brain of the matrix led has balls!
I agree with you, sometime the car in front, doesn't understand from lights comes from and why blinks so many times...especially watching the reflections on the road signs!

just these days was thinking to make a good video but I never have someone with me to make it!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

European driving - I know the Matrix ones auto adjust when you have Nav, mind me asking what's in the manual if you just have the S Line LED headlights?

- is it an option in one of the menus to left sweep adjust
- dealer £75 charge
- eurolight compatible
- other

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes but nothing special..the car turns on the correspondent led in the all-weather lights if you are close to a left or turn right as soon as your speed decrease under xxx speed


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Just says they don't need adjusting as they are designed for driving on the left or right hand side of the road


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

winrya said:


> Just says they don't need adjusting as they are designed for driving on the left or right hand side of the road


Yes they change itself the beam when you change country..left drive or right drive


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > Just says they don't need adjusting as they are designed for driving on the left or right hand side of the road
> ...


I know the Matrix ones definitely do this - To be absolutely clear, you're saying the standard S Line LED + tech pack (non Matrix) do this as well?

If all goes well, getting my MK3 next Friday...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is no differences between led with or without s-line, anyway even the LEDs (not matrix) change itself with the opposite driver side


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> There is no differences between led with or without s-line, anyway even the LEDs (not matrix) change itself with the opposite driver side


Thanks & fantastic news, as VAG coding once to European dip my Xenons on the A3 was the most dangerous thing I've ever experienced

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't know was possible dip xenon..It's an internal mechanic difference


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll write this question here and in the normal Led lights thread ..
for who has Led or Matrix Led, can you confirm that the normal beam is still whether moving the steering wheel or driving?
in the mk2, the xenon lens could move itself left to right simultaneously with the steering wheel, but in the mk3, we have only these tiny fog lights?!
can you check the beam!?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Beams don't move. They don't turn into corners in response to steering wheel inputs or the nav database.

As described, we only have this extra spot beam that turns on in response to steering input at low speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevealt (Sep 1, 2017)

I just purchased a 2011 TT quattro and would be interested in converting the headlight beams to LED. What brand would someone recommend. I live in South Carolina where most of the roads are straight and unlit.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Stevealt said:


> I just purchased a 2011 TT quattro and would be interested in converting the headlight beams to LED. What brand would someone recommend. I live in South Carolina where most of the roads are straight and unlit.


2011 will be a MkII model so you're better off asking in the MkII forum.
viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I thought the matrix system did do something more when turning into corners (with satnav) than regular LED headlights. The configurator mentions something along those lines.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Matrix is a totally different level


----------

